# Ich suche Alpha Tester für mein Spiel Galactic Crew!



## GalacticCrew (21. Juli 2017)

*Ich suche Alpha Tester für mein Spiel Galactic Crew!*

Hi!

Ich arbeite seit 2015 an meinem eigenen Videospiel Galactic Crew und stehe nun kurz vor der Veröffentlichung. Bevor ich aber in den Verkauf gehe, ist es mir wichtig, dass mein Spiel auch bereit dafür ist. Ich möchte kein unfertiges Produkt auf den Markt bringen, das schlecht läuft, oder voller Bugs ist. Davon gibt es ja leider genug...

Daher suche ich Alpha Tester, die Lust haben das Spiel anzuspielen und mir Feedback zu geben. Jeder, der mitmachen möchte, muss mir nur eine kurze Mail an alpha@galactic-crew.net schicken und darin schreiben, dass er teilnehmen möchte. Die Testphase wird Anfang August starten und ihr bekommt dann rechtzeitig eine Mail mit einem Downloadlink und einem Serial Key. Das Spiel und der Key sind die ganze Testphase (ca. 4 Wochen) gültig. Die Tester, die mir mit ihrem Feedback am besten geholfen haben erhalten als Dank einen Steam Key für das Spiel! Jeden Fehler, den ihr findet landet später nicht im fertigen Spiel 

Worum geht es?

Wenn ich das Projekt kurz beschreiben müsste, dann so: Es geht um die Erforschung einer Galaxie und ihrer Planeten zusammen mit einer kleinen, tapferen Crew in eurem eigenen Raumschiff. Dabei treibt ihr Handel, erkundet Planeten, bekämpft Piraten und Kopfgeldjäger und versucht in dem erbarmungslosen Universum irgendwie zu überleben.

Beim Game Design wurde ich u.a. von FTL inspiriert. Während Elemente wie Zufallsereignisse und Raumkämpfe in Teilen an FTL erinnern, gehe ich aber an vielen Stellen auch in andere Richtungen. Zum einen möchte ich grafisch eine ansprechende 3D-Umgebung bieten (ich habe dafür meine eigene Engine geschrieben), aber auch viele Features bieten. So ist es möglich Planeten zu erkunden, die Schiffe können umgebaut und angepasst werden, es kann in großem Stil gehandelt werden, uvvm.

Ihr findet mehr Informationen zum Spiel:


Auf der Webseite
Auf Twitter
Auf IndieDB
Auf YouTube
Datenschutz


Eure E-Mail-Adresse wird an niemanden weitergegeben. Ihr werdet in dieser Testphase regelmäßig über aktualisierte Versionen des Spiels per Mail informiert. Nach der Testphase erhaltet ihr keine weiteren Mails und schon gar keine Werbung!
Während des Spielens werden regelmäßig eure Aktionen im Spiel (und NUR die im Spiel) an den Testserver übertragen. Dies ist notwendig, um das Spiel optimieren zu können. Wenn ich z.B. sehe, dass zuviel Zeit mit einer Sache verbraucht wird, muss ich da nacharbeiten. Oder es hilft auch Abläufe zu optimieren, das Balancing zu verbessern, usw.
Die einzigen Informationen außerhalb des Spiels, die ermittelt und an den Server übertragen werden sind die Version des Betriebssystem und Name des Prozessors, Grafikkarte, etc. Diese Informationen werden verwendet, um die Mindestanforderungen zu bestimmen und ggf. bei einer Fehleranalyse zu helfen.


----------



## 1xok (22. Juli 2017)

GalacticCrew schrieb:


> Ich arbeite seit 2015 an meinem eigenen Videospiel Galactic Crew und stehe nun kurz vor der Veröffentlichung.



Cool. Für welche Betriebssysteme wird es erscheinen?


----------



## GalacticCrew (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo 1xok,

Das Spiel wird für Microsoft Windows erscheinen. Ab Version Windows 7 läuft es in jedem Fall. Ich bin noch am testen, ob ich es auch für Windows Vista zum Laufen bekomme. Andere Betriebssysteme werden vorerst nicht unterstützt, da ich das Spiel mit meiner eigenen Spiele-Engine entwickelt habe, die auf DirectX 11 und dem .NET Framework basiert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juli 2017)

Da du Deutscher bist, kann ich hoffen, das Spiel gibts auch auf deutsch dann?


----------



## GalacticCrew (22. Juli 2017)

Das Spiel unterstützt aktuell Deutsch und Englisch und kann im Spiel in Echtzeit umgeschaltet werden! Weitere Sprachen sind angedacht, aber noch wurde nicht entschieden, welche Sprachen sonst noch einen Weg ins Spiel finden.


----------



## GalacticCrew (24. Juli 2017)

Es sind noch vier Plätze frei. Schreibt mir eine Mail, um mitzumachen!


----------

